# fat yellowfin



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Just getting back so post pics tomorrow after work went to rigs my friend hooked up on now his first yellowfin a 60lbs !! A trophy for us on our second tuna trip


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

congrats....Mark that one off the the ol bucket list


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome fish, glad you guys were successful, will be looking for some pics tomorrow!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Just getting back so post pics tomorrow after work went to rigs my friend hooked up on now his first yellowfin a 60lbs !! A trophy for us on our second tuna trip


:notworthy: you guys rock looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice gamefish. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job, now you shoot for a 100lb +!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

great job, looking forward to pics. Congrats


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool, show me what they look like!!!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Yellowfin*

We headed out early this time started out thursday morning around 430 about 40 miles in the trip i spotted some what i thought were blackfin busting the top. We dropped down some jigs and steve hooks up first to a undersize aj so i drop down and pull up a decent 34 incher but the coolest thing was i brought up a huge pod of big red snapper trying to steal the jig out of my fishes mouth, we dropped down and before our jigs got 10 feet down redsnapper. So anyway found a new bottom spot on the way to rigs.Made it to the marlin rig called for fat jax on 68 no reply. We tryed multiple things to boat a fish wasnt happing the water was 75 and BLUE.So decided to keep heading west on to neptune my friend first cast with topwater splash huge fish sky rockets up grabs his lure and down he goes and nothing but drag screaming almost solid for about 30 minutes and i was able to stick the gaff in his head got him on board and thats when it showed we were rookies?? Bat bat, need a bat for those of you who no i got slapped and splashed with blood quite a bit! Not sure on weight but pretty sure pushing 60 then sharks showed up swarming the boat! Tryed to get away needless to say the next bite a smaller yellowfin get him almost in the boat and a shark cuts him in half after that pretty much died down. Tryed ram powell water was dirty looking so decided we were stoked with the nice yellowfin and wanted to get back .This was steves first yellowfin and he defiantly deserved it! Already planning the next trip


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Fish*

Fish


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Yep*

Bigboy


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Amberjack*

Sorry


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice work guys. Nothing like your 1st yeller.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome those yellowfin are a nice treat out there. Wish we could have found some.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Made it to the marlin rig called for fat jax on 68 no reply.


Congratulations on the YF!!!

Sorry we missed ya'll, we were most likely still monitoring 16 keeping up with the distressed vessel we assisted earlier.

We briefly stopped at the Neptune around 0800 on our way in to see if the YF would show. Wind picked up and with our boxes full of BFT we called it. 

Sure wish we had your luck at the Neptune, looks like it was all about the timing.

What hour of the morning did the YF hit? Would like to know how much we missed it by.

Thanks much!

Jimmy


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Hopefully we can hook up some time,we didn't get over to Neptune and hooked up till 130pm


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

First YF and on a popper (bonus)! My Absolute favorite way to fish. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

We were already back to the dock by 1130.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice job on the popper...that rig looks like horn mtn but I could be wrong....


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! That's a hog!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Bigboy


Are you sure someone did not spill your three gallon igloo of cherry koolade that you brought


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Regretting my decision! :fishslap:


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Might be looking for a couple for tomorrow thinking about Ajs call me or pm


----------

